# zwei Mainboards an ein IDE Kabel



## cycovery (6. Oktober 2004)

Hiho . . .

Der Titel mag vielleicht ein wenig beknackt klingen, aber des is mein ernst . . .
Ich möchte in meinen Computer zusätzlich noch ein EPIA mini ITX einbauen, welches an die selben Festplatten angeschlossen ist, wie der eigenltiche Computer. Das soll aber natürlich nicht gleichzeitig funktionieren. Es wäre immer nur ein Mainboard in betrieb. Denkt ihr das funktioniert? Also dass ich an ein IDE Kabel eine Festplatte und zwei mainboards anhänge... einfach ausprobieren is mir etwas zu riskant...
Der Witz daran ist, dass das ITX passiv gekühlt ist - ich brauche einen "geräuschlosen Betriebsmodus" für meinen Computer... Dafür benötige ich ausserdem noch ein Netzteil, welches ein mini ITX und zwei Festplatten speisen kann, ohne aktiv gekühlt zu werden . . . Fällt jemandem dazu was ein?


----------



## turboprinz (6. Oktober 2004)

Hi,

ich würde das nicht versuchen! es geht doch auch einfacher! Besorg dir im Fachhandel nen Tower für etwa 50€ (geht bestimmt auch günstiger) und dann noch ne Festplatte mit ausreichend Platz (sind auch nicht allzu teuer solange du nichts ausgefallenes willst). Verbinde deinen leisen PC mit deinem "Kraftwerk"(lauter PC) und mit einem Tool kannst du die immer wieder miteinander abgleichen!

Zum Thema passives Netzteil: "LINK"


----------

